
Getting Started With Raspberry Pi: Not As Easy As Pie - iProject
http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/21/getting-started-with-the-raspberry-pi-is-not-as-easy-as-pie/
======
dragonbonheur
He had two problems: Apple power cables and used a Mac to format his SD card.

How on earth did such a noob become a tech writer is beyond common sense...

------
ntumlin
It almost comes off to me as though he expects to get a brand new ivy-bridge
laptop with a free private island for $25-35.

